# American seeking French citizenship



## HS Ryn

I am 19 years old, born in California, but my family moved us to Paris 12 years ago, where we have remained ever since (Document de Circulation pour Étranger Mineur.) I have a current and valid U.S. Passport. 

Now, as an adult, I am interested in gaining French nationality, but I am not sure how that would impact my American citizenship. My parents are Algerian nationals, but also naturalized U.S. citizens. 

My question is… will I have to forfeit either my Algerian or U.S. citizenship to gain French citizenship?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The only way that you can give up your US citizenship is by paying $2350 and going through the renunciation process at the embassy/consulate. (Add to that, you're on the hook for filing US taxes for the rest of your life no matter where in the world you live.) I don't know the situation with Algeria, but I've know a number of dual French/Algerian citizens, so it should be possible. There are some countries that make you give up your other nationalities when you take a new one, but I don't think Algeria is among them (as your parents' dual nationality demonstrates).


----------



## Peasant

Bevdeforges said:


> The only way that you can give up your US citizenship is by paying $2350 and going through the renunciation process at the embassy/consulate. (Add to that, you're on the hook for filing US taxes for the rest of your life no matter where in the world you live.)


All of the resources that I've ever seen say that you will not have to pay US taxes "for the rest of your life". A fee? Yes. An "exit tax"? Yes, if your assets are over $2million.


----------



## Nunthewiser

I think she means, absent renunciation of US citizenship, you will be paying US income taxes for the rest of your life.


----------

